# Mock choc shock: 3D candy printer is good news for sweet-toothed swingbellies



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2015)

*CES 2015* Behold the latest marvel of wonder technology: the CocoJet, a 3D printer that can create intricate chocolate structures that will then be crushed in eager mouths.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/06/good_news_3d_printer_now_runs_on_chocolate/


----------



## oakapple (Jan 9, 2015)

Yum !!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

Amazing ... as always, the cutting-edge of science is pushed back, opening the way for innovative new technologies, and they use this wondrous magic to make ... candy. :cower:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2015)

On the bright side...the ISS will never run out of candy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> On the bright side...the ISS will never run out of candy!



So we can be expecting to see 3-D printers being shipped to all of the starving countries of the world? 

I think a bigger problem is the high divorce rate in this country. They should develop a printer that makes marital aids ... :cower:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)

Wonders will never cease.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah!  Who needs a cancer cure when we can make candy instead!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yeah!  Who needs a cancer cure when we can make candy instead!!



Wouldn't it be funny if they found out that candy IS the cure?


----------

